# Terhi Nordic 6020



## Hardy1 (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo ! ! ! 
Ich brauche dringend Eure Hilfe.
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit einem Terhi Nordic 6020 gemacht. Hat schon jemand dieses Boot mit Pinne gefahren? Wenn ja, welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr diesbezüglich gemacht?
( Verhalten bei Verdrängerfahrt, Hecklastigkeit, die Sicht nach vorne, ( steigt das Boot bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten vorne hoch ) Kränkung bei einseitiger Lastverteilung usw.
Das Boot soll mit einem 15PS 4-Takter mit Pinnensteuerung 
ausgerüstet werden. 
Meldet Euch !!!!!  #v  #v  #v


----------



## Käptn Ahab (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020*

Hallo Hardy1

Wende dich doch mal an Laksos hier aus dem Board,ich glaube einer seiner Bekannten fährt so ein Teil!!! Ich glaube allerdings der hat eine Schlupfkajüte,einen Steuerstand und einen 25 PS 2T.aber der müßte sich Gewichtsmäßig von einem 15er 4T.nicht soooo gravierend unterscheiden!!!!!

Versuch macht Kluch!!!!!!

                  MfG. Der Käptn!!!!


----------



## Laksos (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020*

Habt ihr euch alle irgendwie abgesprochen, dass ihr jetzt alle mit Fragen zu Bornholm, Terhi 6020 etc. in geballter Fülle kommt?   

Also:
Das Boot ist m.E. absolut seetauglich. Mein Freund und Boardie "Heringsbändiger" fährt so 'n Ding mit 25 PS. Geht ab wie'n Zäpfchen. 15 PS könnten evtl. zwar grade so gehen, fänd' ich aber bischen knapp, 25 sind besser.
Die "Schlupfkajüte" meines Kumpels ist nicht das (längere) Terhi-Original, sondern irgendein anderer "Sonderbau". Ich hab' den Eindruck, das macht 'n bischen Gewicht nach vorn, ist aber noch nicht so tragisch und geht schon noch. Bringt auf jeden Fall sehr viel als Wetterschutz. Und Sicherheit, viel weniger Wasser kommt über. 

Wenn du das Bötchen mal auf dem Wasser sehen willst, schau mal in diesen thread hier mit dem Videotrailer vom Trollingangeln, da siehst du das Boot (als eines von mehreren). Video-Trailer Trolling-Angeln  :m


----------



## ******** (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020*

hallo,
moin moin erstmal,an alle angler,da ich hier neu bin,
mit der terhi nordic 6020 kan man ohne probleme mit einem 15 ps 2-takt,oder 4-takt mit pinne fahren,laut meines gps ca.15-16 kn.Ich fahre meine nordic mit pinne mit suzuki dt15,läuft super,aber könnte etwas mehr dampf vertragen,
ausgelegt ist es bis 30 ps,laut hersteller.
Ich habe jetzt umgebaut mit steuerstand und 40 ps suzuki selbstmischer,mir wurde gesagt,das es gerade noch angemessen sei,mit extra heckspiegel verstärkung,meiner meinung nach ist es zu viel ps,da der rumpf ein halbgleiter ist,und kein gleiter,mit V-rumpf,halbgas ist super,drei viertel gas geht richtig zur sache,aber dann versucht der rumpf eine seitliche vordere eindrehung ins wasser,da sich durch die enorme kraft des motors der bug aufs wasser drückt,
ergo:Ich steige um auf 25-30 ps,40 ist leider mit diesem rumpf zu viel,
ich habe ein jahr gesucht,verglichen,und sogar auf der hanse-boot in hh infos besorgt,was für ein angelboot ich kaufen sollte,fazit ist die terhi 6020,da ein fischkasten eingebaut ist,keine lästige tonne an bord wegen platz,sehr gut trailerbar,stoßfester rumpf,keine osmose ,da abs kunstoff,
ein super angelboot,bis windstärke4 locker einsetzbar,und ziemlich sicher.
gruss frank


----------

